# Terrific vehicle for Uber Drivers



## Lizzie (Jan 14, 2015)

I have a Mercedes Bens 2006 S Class(S 430) Top of the line roomy Luxury sedan for sale including all options with only 43,725 miles in Showroom condition. I'm not an Uber Driver, but wouldn't this vehicle be a great a great asset to your business?


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Sure man, it's free to first taker?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Too old for Lux or Plus
MPG not good enough for X..... So not "good" for Uber.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Lizzie said:


> I have a Mercedes Bens 2006 S Class(S 430) Top of the line roomy Luxury sedan for sale including all options with only 43,725 miles in Showroom condition. I'm not an Uber Driver, but wouldn't this vehicle be a great a great asset to your business?


In case you haven't heard it, the pay for Uber drivers has recently been cut so much that at this point not even a Yugo is a car that would make sense to buy for an Uber driver. A pedaling rickshaw, maybe.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Lizzie said:


> I have a Mercedes Bens 2006 S Class(S 430) Top of the line roomy Luxury sedan for sale including all options with only 43,725 miles in Showroom condition. I'm not an Uber Driver, but wouldn't this vehicle be a great a great asset to your business?


You're car is nine years old, sell it on eBay.


----------



## winston (Jun 23, 2014)

This is the perfect car for uber


----------



## Lightwings21 (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't think anything beats a prius for UberX and something like a Mercedes-Benz C250 or Lexus IS250 for Plus.

P.S. Uber is offering a great promotion now. If you drive for lyft or any other ridesharing service, you can get $500 just for signing up with Uber! Msg me for promo link.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

Lightwings21 said:


> I don't think anything beats a prius for UberX and something like a Mercedes-Benz C250 or Lexus IS250 for Plus.
> 
> P.S. Uber is offering a great promotion now. If you drive for lyft or any other ridesharing service, you can get $500 just for signing up with Uber! Msg me for promo link.


Plus and UberX not even available in our market. I don't know anyone who's paid for referral, new driver still has to make 100 trips and maintain a decent grade to get the cash. (don't believe the hype)


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

What about this








f


----------



## Lightwings21 (Jan 14, 2015)

Ehmtbescrewingus said:


> Plus and UberX not even available in our market. I don't know anyone who's paid for referral, new driver still has to make 100 trips and maintain a decent grade to get the cash. (don't believe the hype)


Do you guys have black only then? We had a craze here in Los Angeles when you could get a Lincoln MKT into uber black. For $26,000 new it was a bargain, but now those ugly things are everywhere. As far as referrals go, it was $250 for 10 trips, then $50 for 10 trips with a limit of $2,000. Now I guess they are seeing that people want more so they are aiming at the competition's market.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

Lightwings21 said:


> Do you guys have black only then? We had a craze here in Los Angeles when you could get a Lincoln MKT into uber black. For $26,000 new it was a bargain, but now those ugly things are everywhere. As far as referrals go, it was $250 for 10 trips, then $50 for 10 trips with a limit of $2,000. Now I guess they are seeing that people want more so they are aiming at the competition's market.


I have to eat my own words. Just opened the riders app and now UberXL exist, so we have UberX, UberXL, and UberBlack. I think I would have jumped on the Lincoln deal, even though the market is saturated with them I like the way they look.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Ehmtbescrewingus said:


> I have to eat my own words. Just opened the riders app and now UberXL exist, so we have UberX, UberXL, and UberBlack. I think I would have jumped on the Lincoln deal, even though the market is saturated with them I like the way they look.


$26,000 for a new Lincoln MKT sounds like a good deal, you probably couldn't get that for cash, maybe only if you finance it.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Hideous vehicle - with the light colored grille it looks like a smiling Janet Street Porter. Compare:










=


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

How a Fusion station wagon became a black car is beyond me.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> How a Fusion station wagon became a black car is beyond me.


I think it's the same as a Ford Edge


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Lizzie said:


> I have a Mercedes Bens 2006 S Class(S 430) Top of the line roomy Luxury sedan for sale including all options with only 43,725 miles in Showroom condition. I'm not an Uber Driver, but wouldn't this vehicle be a great a great asset to your business?


Nope.

Too old.

Fuel consumption is terrible.

And putting an old low mileage car into high mileage daily usage is usually a good way to be on first name terms with your nearest parts supplier.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Hideous vehicle - with the light colored grille it looks like a smiling Janet Street Porter. Compare:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a Lincoln MKT?

Jesus.

You couldn't pay somebody to take it away in Europe.


----------



## dcsamurai (Nov 29, 2014)

Same platform as the current Explorer and the Flex. Still, at that price, it would be tempting to see if I could sign up and then buy out the contract.


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

Any vehicle that makes money for you, doesn't cost you more money than it makes and most of all, you enjoy driving, is a perfect vehicle for this business.










Yeah I know this isn't a perfect vehicle for ridesharing, because it doesn't have 4 doors...and ahh...4 seats with seatbelts, but you know what I mean. It has excellent ventilation.


----------



## Mike Vidal (Jan 10, 2015)

Kinda reminds me of the cabs in Mexico city years ago.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Rubyson&sme said:


> Any vehicle that makes money for you, doesn't cost you more money than it makes and most of all, you enjoy driving, is a perfect vehicle for this business.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And perfect for those Puckers.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Mike Vidal said:


> Kinda reminds me of the cabs in Mexico city years ago.


I rode in a cab in Mexico last spring... Was a small Nissan with over 200,000 miles... With 4 of us it was extremely tight, and I don't think the car had ever been vacuumed.


----------



## Soflabigpete (Feb 10, 2015)

Lightwings21 said:


> Do you guys have black only then? We had a craze here in Los Angeles when you could get a Lincoln MKT into uber black. For $26,000 new it was a bargain, but now those ugly things are everywhere. As far as referrals go, it was $250 for 10 trips, then $50 for 10 trips with a limit of $2,000. Now I guess they are seeing that people want more so they are aiming at the competition's market.


Was that a deal through Uber financing? I'm from south Florida and we currently have Uber X, Uber XL and Uber Select. The Lincoln MXT can be used for both XL and Select. I would love to get my hands one. Anyone got one for sale??


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I think it's the same as a Ford Edge


Ford Flex.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Rubyson&sme said:


> Any vehicle that makes money for you, doesn't cost you more money than it makes and most of all, you enjoy driving, is a perfect vehicle for this business.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One half of this ride has already been shared!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Lizzie said:


> I have a Mercedes Bens 2006 S Class(S 430) Top of the line roomy Luxury sedan for sale including all options with only 43,725 miles in Showroom condition. I'm not an Uber Driver, but wouldn't this vehicle be a great a great asset to your business?


UberX will not afford this even with zero dead miles!


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Soflabigpete said:


> Was that a deal through Uber financing? I'm from south Florida and we currently have Uber X, Uber XL and Uber Select. The Lincoln MXT can be used for both XL and Select. I would love to get my hands one. Anyone got one for sale??


I agree. I like the Flex but not a big fan of the MKT, BUT as a vehicle it's got the best range of tiers. And it's a Lyft Plus vehicle, too.


----------



## Soflabigpete (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes, I like the flex as well. I can't seem to find a vehicle requirement list for lyft in South Florida. Is it just a vehicle that can seat 6 passengers? Any year requirement? There is a big law suit/battle going on here in south Florida. A group of cab companies and limo companies filed a lawsuit against Lyft and Uber today. I'm a newbie and looking to purchase a vehicle for personal use and for part-time Uber/Lyft. I think I'm going to sit tight to see what happens before I pull the trigger on a vehicle. Are the rates that much higher for Lyft Plus vs Lyft?? Thanks Pete


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Soflabigpete said:


> Yes, I like the flex as well. I can't seem to find a vehicle requirement list for lyft in South Florida. Is it just a vehicle that can seat 6 passengers? Any year requirement? There is a big law suit/battle going on here in south Florida. A group of cab companies and limo companies filed a lawsuit against Lyft and Uber today. I'm a newbie and looking to purchase a vehicle for personal use and for part-time Uber/Lyft. I think I'm going to sit tight to see what happens before I pull the trigger on a vehicle. Are the rates that much higher for Lyft Plus vs Lyft?? Thanks Pete


In Dallas the rates are about $.75/mile more. Plus base fees and higher minimum fares. We don't have Select here so I'm waiting. Know a couple guys who run on Uber XL and Lyft Plus.


----------



## Hannah036 (Feb 9, 2015)

Amazing pics...


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Soflabigpete said:


> Yes, I like the flex as well. I can't seem to find a vehicle requirement list for lyft in South Florida. Is it just a vehicle that can seat 6 passengers? Any year requirement? There is a big law suit/battle going on here in south Florida. A group of cab companies and limo companies filed a lawsuit against Lyft and Uber today. I'm a newbie and looking to purchase a vehicle for personal use and for part-time Uber/Lyft. I think I'm going to sit tight to see what happens before I pull the trigger on a vehicle. Are the rates that much higher for Lyft Plus vs Lyft?? Thanks Pete


Lyft vehicle requirements: https://www.lyft.com/help/article/1003522

All I see is that you need space for 6pax to be LyftPlus. Check the Lyft page for your city to see the difference in rates. Miami is here: https://www.lyft.com/cities/miami Pretty big difference, but typically a Plus vehicle is going to burn more fuel which is going to eat some of that. I wouldn't recommend a vehicle purchase to do rideshare unless you can justify it for personal use first.


----------



## Soflabigpete (Feb 10, 2015)

Got it, thank you Very much Indy! I am in the market for another personal vehicle. I was considering getting a used Toyota Highlander hybrid, it has third row seating and good mpg.


----------

